# Dog size/breeds and stairs



## Green (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello. I'm new and have a question about dog breeds/sizes and stairs. Our family is considering getting our first dog, and we are unsure about what size/breed of dog we should consider for our family. 

We have two tween age children who are not comfortable around very large dogs so we are looking for something smaller to midsize and child friendly. We are still in a research stage but breeds we are considering include coton de tulear, minature schnauzer, minature poodle, bichon, or similar. However, we live in a split level house and the only way to our backyard is down an outdoor staircase so we will need a dog that would be very comfortable climbing both indoor and outdoor stairs on a regular basis. What would be the smallest dog size that would be comfortable with this without needing carried? Are there any particular breeds we should avoid because of the stairs? 

Thanks for any words of wisdom.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I watch my son's 8-pound miniature dachshund tear up and down the stairs like a frantic ferret, so I don't think size is a huge factor in that regard. Carpeted stairs are easier for any dog, but there is going to be a learning period for any pup or dog who is not accustomed to stairs. Molly was about 3 months old when we got her and could go up the stairs like a champ, but couldn't get back down again. 

And for your children: My daughter, about nine when we got a 115-pound black lab, later confessed that she was scared-to-death when we first got him, but didn't tell us because she desperately wanted a dog. He soon became her loyal friend and protector. Larger dogs are sometimes more tolerant of human foibles.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I've got a ~20lbs standard dachshund mix and he has no problem with stairs, though he did have to be taught to go up and down them. Our back yard sounds similar, there are a full flight of stairs leading down to the back yard, which is fenced in. Even though he doesn't need to be carried, he typically won't go down into the yard without someone going with him... unless there's a squirrel to chase. In the winter he goes out front (on leash) because we don't shovel the back deck, stairs, and yard (we shovel a patch of front yard for him). 

We got our friend from the SPCA... do check your local shelters and see what they've got for small dogs.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Green said:


> ... we live in a split level house and the only way to our backyard is down an outdoor staircase so we will need a dog that would be very comfortable climbing both indoor and outdoor stairs on a regular basis. What would be the smallest dog size that would be comfortable with this without needing carried? Are there any particular breeds we should avoid because of the stairs?
> 
> Thanks for any words of wisdom.


 Any puppy - and some adults that haven't seen them before - will have to be taught how to go up and down stairs. I'm sure you taught your kids how to do it, and you pretty much teach a dog the same way. It's mostly common sense, but here's something to get you started.


> Stair Training
> Navigating stairs takes some practice when you have four legs and have never sen them before.
> 
> If you can possibly swing it, install some sort of padding or carpeting on the stairs. Dogs can become fearful when they lose footing on a staircase, and most of the time, this is due to a slippery surface.
> ...


Outdoor stairs - especially the ones with open risers - or metal stairs - are generally harder for dogs to learn on. Indoor, closed, carpeted stairs are the easiest to learn on. If you have access to those somewhere, you might want to start with those and then go to the outdoor ones. 

Adult dogs usually pick this up pretty quickly unless they have been traumatized to stairs earlier in their life.

Smaller dogs obviously take the stairs using a diferent method than large dogs do, but if thery are taught in a non-confrontional way and with patience, all dogs will work out the physics as appropriate to them. Let them work out that part on their own and don't force then to do it a certain way. 

Dogs CAN be injured on stairs - any vet will have seen those injuries. However, as long as you don't let them play on the stairs or take them too quickly, things should work out OK.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

My little one is 7.5 lbs and has no trouble whatsoever with stairs and we have some pretty steep stairs here (Also a split ranch). She's been doing them since she was 4.5 months old and about 4 lbs (though I didn't let her do more than a couple at that age)


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Longer backed dogs, like dachshunds, shih tzu and pekes, will tend to have back problems more so than a shorter backed dog. This does not mean that they can not go up and down stairs. It with these breed an owner should be a little more careful than say a cocker spaniel owner. Larger dogs can develop hip and joint problems making climbing and descending stairs a little more difficult in their senior years. If you are worried about stairs then teach your dog not to climb the ones to the bedroom if the bedrooms are in an upper leverl. Create a nice cozy place for your dog to snooze on the main level. This woud eliminate some of your worry.

The breeds you have listed should not have a problem with the stairs.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

From my limited experience seeing other people with little dogs, the dogs tend to be a bit snippy. I've never owned a dog smaller than a Beagle but I have witnessed tiny dogs not tolerating mistakes too well. But with that said it could have been the owner's lack of training. 

As far as stairs, puppies/dogs will be OK on stairs.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

RonE said:


> I watch my son's 8-pound miniature dachshund tear up and down the stairs like a frantic ferret


 If frantic ferrets can manage stairs (and they can!), and ferrets only weigh 1-2 pounds, I think any dog can manage them, too .


----------



## Green (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad that stairs don't need to be a deciding factor.


----------



## Schnauzerkid (Feb 10, 2013)

Schnauzers are very good breed no matter what the size and mine tears up and own stairs no problem.But schnauzers need good training and are a very smart breed!They are good with children too!:wink:


----------

